# Meet Isis!



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been planning on getting a mate for my Male Grey, Bungie. I've been looking for some time and I found a wonderful female for him. She is 6 months old, so there's lots of time for them to hopefully bond before I breed them. Bungie is currently 5 years old. 










Here she is! I named her Isis, I love that name. Isis was an Anchient Egyptian Godess or Fertility. I hope her name suits her.


I will post more pictures soon, after she settles in a bit more.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Isis is a beautiful name! She is very pretty! I don't think she is as young as you think though but either way Bungie should be glad to have her around!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the name Isis, pretty name for a pretty girl


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Isis is gorgeous!!!  I love the name.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 



Babyluv12 said:


> Isis is a beautiful name! She is very pretty! I don't think she is as young as you think though but either way Bungie should be glad to have her around!


She was born June 27th. So She is about 6 months old.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> She was born June 27th. So She is about 6 months old.


Hi. If you know for sure then that's fine. She looks older to me that's all.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really cute


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is gorgeous, and like the others - I LOVE the name too.


----------

